# Experimenting



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been watching a ton of youtube videos and love seeing all the different designs soapers create. I decided to try a scene, and I wanted to make a beach scene. 

Here it is! I used oxide powders for the colors. Next time I'll keep the "sand" line beneath the horizon line, but I"m really happy with my first try!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

If you'd had a shark pulling a swimmer under I would have liked it better! Still pretty good for first try.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That is VERY pretty!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow Katie, just WoW!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Those are beautiful! 
Dawn


----------

